# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Для победоносного гейминга – игровой ноутбук LEGION Y520 от Lenovo

## Labs

Портативный ноутбук Lenovo Legion Y520 построен на базе процессора Intel CoreTM i7 седьмого поколения. Графика NVIDIA GeForce обеспечивает потрясающую скорость и энергоэффективность работы, погружая геймера в игровой процесс с головой.  


Компания Lenovo представила новую линейку победоносных игровых ноутбуков Legion: модель Legion Y520 – изящное и мощное оружие геймера – уже доступна в Беларуси. 

Мощный Legion от Lenovo – новый бренд игровых персональных компьютеров, ноутбуков, мониторов и аксессуаров, которые созданы при поддержке мирового игрового сообщества. Мы прислушались к пожеланиям игроков на поле боя и разработали новые мощные машины: они готовы к игре прямо из коробки и соответствуют потребностям геймеров.

Ноутбук толщиной 2,58 см весит 2,4 кг – его удобно носить с собой и брать на киберспортивные турниры. На алюминиевом напылении корпуса отпечатки пальцев практически не остаются – устройство выглядит статусно и презентабельно. 


В Lenovo Legion Y520 установлен высокопроизводительный процессор Intel CoreTM i7 седьмого поколения – любые современные игры запускаются без задержек и подвисаний. Видеокарта NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050 создана на основе архитектуры Pascal – производительность в 3 раза выше по сравнению с моделями предыдущего поколения.Она поддерживает новые геймерские технологии и революционные возможности – на ноутбуке запускаются любые современные игры.

Динамики HarmanTM с технологией Dolby AudioTM Premium воспроизводят яркий, чистый и громкий звук для любого типа контента: игр, музыки, фильмов. 


Клавиатура Lenovo Legion Y520 с четким, точным, чувствительным ходом кнопок (1,7 мм) оборудована красной подсветкой. Это не просто геймерский антураж: подсветкой удобно пользоваться во время игры ночью – символы хорошо видны без дополнительного света. 


*Технические характеристики LEGION Y520*


_Производительность_
Процессор: до 7-го поколения Intel® CoreTM i7
Операционная система: Windows 10 Home
Графика NVIDIA® GeForce®: GTX 1050 Ti
Память: до 32 GB DDR4; 2 слота SODIMM
Жесткий диск: 128 GB / 256 GB / 512 GB PCIe SSD или 500 GB / 1 TB / 2 TB SATA HDD


_Аудио_
Сертифицированные динамики 2x2W HarmanTM
Dolby AudioTM Premium


Батарея
45 WHr Li-Polymer Battery


_Подключение_
WLAN & Bluetooth® 1 x 1 WiFi 802.11 ac или 2 x 2 WiFi 802.11 ac + Bluetooth® 4.1 Combo
LAN 10/100 / 1000M Gigabit Ethernet


_Порты_
USB 3.0 (Type-C), 2 x USB 3.0, USB 2.0, HDMITM
Аудиопорт
Порт для микрофона


_Дизайн_
Дисплей 15.6 "FHD (1920 x 1080), 16:9; IPS; антибликовый
Габариты (Ш x Г x В) (мм): 380 x 265 x 25,8
Вес от 2,4 кг
Цвет: черный


_Установленное ПО_
• Power2Go (Blu-ray DiscTM / DVD)
• PowerDVD (Blu-ray DiscTM / DVD)
• Microsoft Office 2013
• Lenovo Companion
• Lenovo Nerve Sense
• Magic Y Key
• Lenovo OneKey Recovery
• Lenovo ID


_Опции и аксессуары_
Оптическая мышь Y Gaming
Укрепленный рюкзак Y Gaming
Стереонаушники Y Gaming


Ноутбук Lenovo Legion Y520 доступен на рынке Беларуси по цене от 2599 BYN.

----------

